# It is what it is



## mnewcomb71

Bonjour tout le monde!!!

I have an expression that I have been using a lot.  I got it from a TV show and is in the title.  This is used when there's not really anything that one can do about a situation, and the situation is the way it is.

I am thinking about:

On n'y peut rien

But I am wondering if there isn't a better way.

Merci à tous!!


----------



## ymc

C'est comme ça.


----------



## glitterkat00

Bonjour


This might be a little long but I want to explain why I'm looking for the correct way of wording this phrase. I'll try to keep it to the point. 


My mom has Parkinson's disease and we always us the saying "it is what it is." We say this because unexpectable things happen that we cannot change. Last year I took my mom to Paris on vacation (loved it). We went to see the Eiffel Tower and I wanted to go up. Unfortunately we got in the wrong line and ended up taking the stairs. My mom knew how important it was to me and ended up going with me, even though I told her it was ok if we didn't go. So because of this and many other reasons she is my inspiration. 


I wanted to get a tattoo with a heart and butterfly (one of the Parkinson's symbols) and add the phrase "it is what it is." I really want it to be in French because it reminds me of a journey we experienced together. I was told that this isn't a popular saying in French so I just wanted some feedback. 


Would this be the proper way to word it and is it an appropriate saying?
c’est ce qu’il est 


Sorry this is so wordy.
Merci


----------



## faribolles

I am sorry about your mum, but it seems to me that you keep in high spirits and that you both enjoy life to its full. What an example! Thank you for sharing your story.
In French we have an expression similar: c'est comme ça. Meaning that you cannot change things. They are what they are.
I hope this helps.


----------



## wildeline

J'aime l'expression Ainsi va la vie


----------



## glitterkat00

Thanks for the replies. So basically I'm guessing that there is no right way to say this in French?


----------



## wildan1

Maybe _il faut faire avec_.


----------



## Alpheratz

Hi,

No better translation than "C'est comme ça!" for "It is what it is" ?

Two men don't want to speak to each other. A woman asks :
You still haven't buried the hatchet?

One of them says :
It it what it is !


----------



## misadro

_Rien à faire ...
L'on n'y peut rien .._


----------



## Micia93

"c'est comme ça, un point c'est tout"


----------



## IsabelledeGuinzan

I'm reading this by chance years later, but I feel I should still add the one translation that fitted best, in my opinion : C'est la vie !


----------



## Hildy1

How about "Les choses sont ce qu'elles sont"?


----------



## Chimel

Hildy1 said:


> How about "Les choses sont ce qu'elles sont"?


It might work in some contexts (but not reelly in the one at message #8 about the two men who Don't want to speak to each other, where I prefer : C'est ainsi, c'est comme ça…)


----------



## JClaudeK

IsabelledeGuinzan said:


> C'est la vie !



C'est la vie ! = _La vie est ainsi et on ne peut pas la changer._


----------



## joelooc

"C'est la vie", say the old folks, it goes to show you never can tell (You never can tell/ c'est la vie Chuck Berry)
Chuck Berry semble pencher plus pour l'imprevisibilité que pour la résignation; qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## JClaudeK

joelooc said:


> Chuck Berry semble pencher plus pour l’imprévisibilité que pour la résignation; qu'en pensez-vous?


Chuck Berry peut-être, mais ce n'est pas l'avis général.

J'ai trouvé d'innombrables exemples qui montrent que, généralement (et pas que pour les _'old folks' _!) , "_c'est la vie" _exprime avant tout la résignation:
En voici quelques uns:
- La lutte, c'est la vie. Je l'ai appris tôt. (Annie Ernaux)
- mais c'est la vie ma bonne dame, que voulez-vous, c'est comme ça et on n'y peut rien
- « Mais, on n'y peut rien, c’est la vie ! »
- Je n'ai plus la force de lutter contre mon cancer [....]  c’est la vie !
- En même temps c'est la vie, personne n'y peut rien.


_
_


----------



## wildan1

JClaudeK said:


> "_c'est la vie" _exprime avant tout la résignation


Yes, but joelooc's point is also that we do say _C'est la vie! _in English, not just Chuck Berry--and no translation is needed. 

And it also expresses resignation when used in English. (For example, here)


----------



## Itisi

Hildy1 said:


> Les choses sont ce qu'elles sont


----------



## Nicomon

Moi aussi, j'aime bien la suggestion d'Hildy.  Sinon je dirais « _c'est comme ça _». 

Lu - et c'est bien vrai : 





> In Canada only (nowhere else that I know of) they also say "_*C'est ça qui est ça*_". I would advise against using it anywhere else as it's not used at all, but if you're talking to someone from Quebec or planning a trip there, it's probably a good one to know.


----------



## IsabelledeGuinzan

"C'est la vie" exprime clairement la résignation comme le montrent les exemples donnés mais a surtout l'avantage selon moi d'exprimer l'idée de façon beaucoup plus élégante et concise que les autres suggestions (ce qui est d'autant plus un atout quand il s'agit de se faire tatouer !)


----------



## Nicomon

Si vous deviez traduire ces phrases, traduiriez-vous "_it is what it is_" par « _c'est la vie _» ?  Moi, pas. 





> 1. I hate the fact that I wear a size 12 shoe, but *it is what it is*...
> 2. I was ashamed to tell him that my mom is an alcoholic, but* it is what it is*.


----------



## IsabelledeGuinzan

Eh bien oui, je le pourrais, peut-être plus facilement dans la proposition 1 que dans la 2, je ne saurais trop dire pourquoi parce qu'on pourrait très bien dire quelque chose comme : "Ma mère est alcoolique. C'est la vie... soupira-t-elle."
On vient de se plaindre puis on conclut en disant que c'est comme ça, chacun ses problèmes, c'est la vie.


----------



## Nicomon

Dans la première, je dirais : «_ c'est comme ça_ » ou bien « _mais je fais avec _».
Je n'associe pas du tout le fait d'avoir de grands pieds à « _c'est la vie_ ».

Dans la deuxième, j'aurais dit :   _c'est ainsi / c'est un fait. 
_
Dans certains contextes, on peut traduire par _ appelons un chat un chat. _


----------



## IsabelledeGuinzan

Oui, je pense que "c'est comme ça" ou "mais je fais avec" me viendrait plus spontanément pour la première. Mais je peux parfaitement imaginer quelqu'un assis, essayant des chaussures, se plaindre de sa pointure et se relever en se tapant sur les cuisses par exemple et en disant : "enfin, c'est la vie !" Il y a un peu l'idée de passer à autre chose aussi, on balaie en quelque sorte la question. On pourrait de même conclure une conversation sur la mère alcoolique.

Oui, intéressant _appelons un chat un chat_ ! Pour un autre contexte également, j'avais pensé à : _c'est à prendre ou à laisser_.


----------



## k@t

Nicomon said:


> Dans la première, je dirais : «_ c'est comme ça_ »





> §  Familier. *C'est la vie*, […] *c'est comme ça*.
> Expressions : vie - Dictionnaire de français Larousse





> − _Loc._ _*C'est la vie!*_ [En parlant d'un fait ou d'un événement auquel on doit se résigner] *Les choses sont comme ça* […].
> VIE : Définition de VIE


(Les mises en valeur sont de moi.)



Nicomon said:


> Dans la deuxième, j'aurais dit : _c'est ainsi _





> §  Familier. *C'est la vie*, *les choses sont ainsi *[…]
> Expressions : vie - Dictionnaire de français Larousse





> − _Loc._ _*C'est la vie*!_ [En parlant d'un fait ou d'un événement auquel on doit se résigner] […] *c'est ainsi*.
> VIE : Définition de VIE


(Les mises en valeur sont de moi.)


----------



## Itisi

That's life = c'est la vie (ou 'çay lâ viii', en anglais.)


----------



## Nicomon

Merci de  la confirmation, Itisi.  

@ k@t :  Je connais le sens usuel de la locution, mais ne traduirais pas l'expression en titre de ce fil par « _c'est la vie _».
Du moins pas dans tous les contextes et sûrement pas pour l'exemple des grands pieds, que j'ai cité.
_C'est ça qui est ça_... dit-elle à la québécoise.


IsabelledeGuinzan said:


> Pour un autre contexte également, j'avais pensé à : _c'est à prendre ou à laisser_.


  Oui, tout à fait. Bien qu'en anglais ce serait aussi (surtout, à mon avis) : _take it or leave it. _
Il n'y a pas de solution « passe-partout ».


----------



## broglet

I think "It is what it is" says rather more than "c'est la vie".  It is usually used when someone might be denying or tempted to deny what is known to be the case.  Topical example;
"You might wish the referendum result had been different and you might want to overturn it. But it is what it is and we are leaving the EU". Nicomon's "c'est ainsi" seems closer than "c'est la vie". From the point of view of philosophical logic "it is what it is" is a formulation of the law of identity - one of the three ancient laws of logic - and it is a reminder that to try to deny it is not merely pointless but illogical.


----------



## JClaudeK

Itisi said:


> That's life = c'est la vie (ou 'çay lâ viii', en anglais.)


Est-ce que la connotation est la même que pour des francophones (à savoir: 'on ne peut rien y changer' ) ?
Ne serait-ce pas plutôt au sens "C'est ça, la vie !"  ?


----------



## Nicomon

Extrait de ce dico : 





> *C'est la vie *
> *used to say that situations of that type happen in life, and you cannot do anything about them: *
> _I can't go to the game on Saturday - I've got to work. Oh well, c'est la vie._


  Il y a aussi cette page du dico de WR : ainsi va la vie


----------



## Itisi

Ce que je voulais dire à #26, c'est que, si la personne avait voulu dire 'c'est la vie', elle aurait dit 'that's life'.


----------



## Nicomon

C'est ce que j'avais compris, Itisi.  Ou peut-être  _such is life. _


----------



## Itisi

En effet (et je ne m'adressais pas à toi !).


----------



## JClaudeK

Itisi said:


> Ce que je voulais dire à #26, c'est que, si la personne avait voulu dire 'c'est la vie', elle aurait dit 'that's life'.
> (et je ne m'adressais pas à toi !)


Moi aussi j'avais compris.

Comme si pour une même phrase il n'y avait qu'une seule traduction possible .... !


----------



## broglet

We often say "c'est la vie" in the UK to refer to things we_ could_ change but we feel we ought not to.  "I can't come out for a night of debauchery because I'm having dinner with my mother.  Sorry but c'est la vie". Presumably it also applies to French. We wouldn't normally use "it is what it is" in this context.


----------



## k@t

broglet said:


> in the UK to refer to things we_ could_ change but we feel we ought not to [...] Presumably it also applies to French


Non, pas en français. Il y a vraiment l’idée de fatalité, d’inéluctabilité (en plus de la définition du Tlfi, cf. #25 : _En parlant d'un fait ou d'un événement auquel *on doit se résigner*_), en voici deux autres :


> Employée dans le langage courant, l'expression c'est la vie vient du fait que certains moments de la vie semblent *écrits d'avance* par le *destin*, par la *fatalité*, et qu'ils sont donc *inéluctables*
> C'est la vie : signification et origine de lexpression





> *c’est la vie* \s‿ɛ la vi\
> 1.   La vie est ainsi et *on ne peut pas la changer*.
> https://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/c’est_la_vie


(Toutes les mises en couleur sont de moi.)
et l’expression est synonyme de _c’est ainsi, c’est comme ça_.

_Je chausse du 46 fillette, ça me gonfle, mais c’est la vie / c’est comme ça / c’est ainsi / j’y peux rien / on (ne) peut rien y faire / qu’y faire ? / faut faire avec / etc.
_


----------



## Nicomon

JClaudeK said:


> Comme si pour une même phrase il n'y avait qu'une seule traduction possible .... !


 Comme tu dis, JCK.  Je maintiens que _c'est la vie _ne convient pas toujours non plus (rarement, à mon avis) pour traduire _"it is what it is"_.
Si je devais traduire « _c'est la vie_ » à l'inverse dans les phrases citées au post 16, ce ne serait *pas* _it is what it is. 

_


----------



## Itisi

JClaudeK said:


> Comme si pour une même phrase il n'y avait qu'une seule traduction possible .... !


Non, mais celle-là n'est pas la bonne. 'It is what it is' n'exprime pas forcément la résignation.  Je le comprends comme : voilà où on en est', on constate.


----------



## broglet

I don't know what it isi about the name Itisi but it isi what it isi


----------



## Nicomon

Itisi said:


> En effet (et je ne m'adressais pas à toi !).


  Bien compris.  Comme ton post #31 suivait tout de suite le mien... je l'ai  (encore !) « pris personnel ».  Faut que je soigne cette paranoïa.


----------



## catheng06

Bonsoir, 

que pensez-vous de : 

"ainsi va la vie"  ??


----------

